# Brand new Leupold VX2 3-9x40 with CDS



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I am selling a brand new, sealed in plastic shrink wrap, Leupold VX2 3-9x40 rifle scope with duplex reticle and CDS elevation turret. Comes with MOA turret installed and you can order one free customized turret for your specific load and rifle.

Asking $280 face to face or $295 shipped to your door. Please PM me or shoot me a text at 80one-657-15one2. Live in Bountiful and travel from SLC to Ogden most days. 

Thank you for your interest. 

FH


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Updated price.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

SOLD PENDING FUNDS!!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Sold


----------

